# المقارنات السلبية تُفسِد حياتك الزوجية



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2009)

*

أثناء بحثي في الأنترنيت وجدت هذا الموضوع المهم الذي اتمنى ان يستفيد منه أعضاء المنتدى وهو عن​


المقارنات السلبية تفسد حياتك الزوجية




​


حتى لا تهدم زواجك بيدك: مقارنات وتعليقات قد تقولها بهدف الدردشة فقط، أو بقصد دفع حماس شريك حياتك ليتحوّل إلى الصورة المثالية للزوج (أو الزوجة) من وجهة نظرك.
".. لماذا زوج صديقتي لديه كذا وأنتَ لا؟"!
".. انظري إلى زوجة أخي، وحاولي أن تكوني مثلها.."! 
وعادةً تأتي المقارنة بنتيجة عكسية، إذ أنّ الإنسان لا يحب أن يُقلّل أحد من شأنه أو من قدراته،
مهما كان الشخص الذي يقوم بمقارنته قريب منه. وحتى لو كان الإنسان يعلم بنقاط ضعفه، إلا أنه يحب أن يحتفظ بهذه المعلومات لنفسه فقط! ولكل إنسان أيّاً كان، نقاط قوة ونقاط ضعف، فليس من تُقارنه به هو إنسان "خارق" خالٍ من أي عيوب. كما أن المقارنة تُشعِر شريك حياتك بأنه يفتقد لأن يكون مثلاً أعلى في نظرك. إن أسلوب المقارنة وتجسيم العيوب يضايق شريك الحياة، بل ويؤدي إلى العناد أكثر، بدلاً من محاولته تغيير هذه الصفة أو تعديل سلوكه. ويجب ألاّ يفوتنا أنّ الكثيرين ممن نُقارِن بهم يلجأون إلى المباهاة أمام الآخرين بالمال أو النفوذ، أو بمظاهر السعادة والهناء لنيل اهتمام الناس أو احترامهم، أو للتعبير عن شعور الشخص بالنقص في هذا الأمر الذي يتباهى به، أو لافتقاده للسعادة الحقيقية التي يتمناها.
· تجنَّب المقارنة: من المهم والضروري أن يكون النقاش والكلام اللذان يدوران بينك وبين شريك حياتك خاليَين من المقارنة. فالزوج يحب ويفتخر بأن يكون الأفضل في نظر زوجته مهما كانت عيوبه، والزوجة أيضاً كذلك. والذكاء في التصرف هو تشجيع الطرف الآخر وليس هدمه أو التقليل من شأنه بمقارنته بمن يتفوق عليه. في جلسات الأصدقاء والصديقات، تحكي إحدى الصديقات عن المعاملة التي تتعامل بها مع زوجها، وبأنه لا يوجد شيء يمكن أن يضايقهما أو يعكّر حبهما، وبأنّ الزوج يُغرقها بالهدايا والمفاجآت بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة، وفي الواقع أنّ حقيقة هذه الحكايات ليست أكثر من أمنيات تتمنى الزوجة أن تكون فعلاً في حياتها الزوجية، وفي علاقتها مع زوجها، إذ أن حياتها تفتقر لكل عناصر الحب والاحترام والتفاهم. وتؤثر هذه الحكايات بطرق مختلفة في من يسمعها فمنهنّ من يصدّقنها ويبدأنَ في تذكّر مواقف نسيَ الزوج فيها تقديم الهدايا وهنا تبدأ المشاكل! وفي كثير من المواقف لا يجد الزوج أمامه إلاّ التورُّط في أعمال غير شرعية كي يُرضي زوجته من الناحية الماديّة، وبخاصة إذا كان هو نفسه من النوع الضعيف أمام المادة. أو قد يُصاب بالإحباط وبخيبة الأمل لعدم استطاعته تلبية مطالب أسرته، مما يؤدي إلى فشل الحياة الزوجية. إن المقارنة السلبيّة بصفة عامة لا تؤدي إلاّ لمزيدٍ من المتاعب والبُعد بين الزوجين. لذا فاحرص ألاّ تلجأ إليها، وليكن أسلوبك هادئاً وموضوعيّاً عند معالجة أي أمر بينك، وبين شريك حياتك.

منقول​
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا

شكرا كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## botros_22 (28 فبراير 2009)

نصائح مهمه جــدا 

شكــرا يا كاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مايكل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> نصائح مهمه جــدا ​
> شكــرا يا كاندى​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا بطرس

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

candy shop

موضوع  رائع ومفيد جدا


شكرا جزيلا


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> candy shop
> 
> موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا كليمو

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## وليم تل (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مايو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع وهام يا كاندى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك هابى​


----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع وهام يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------

